# new design dig box!



## njdepietro (Jul 21, 2012)

I was sitting around the house tonight since it was storming and decided to put my mind to work to make a dig box for wrangler when she came home in a few weeks. I looked at the normal ideas, tissue boxs and other things and then when i was cleaning out the fridge it hit me! 12 pack pop can box.. I cut it in half and lined it with fleece. Was wondering what you guys thing, i want to make sure it would be safe. :]


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That looks great, very good idea! The only problem I could think of with it would be the same for other cardboard boxes - you may have to replace them periodically if she potties or gets them dirty, but since they're easy to replace, that wouldn't be much of a problem.


----------



## painball54 (Aug 2, 2012)

ive never thought of a dig box before. that is a good idea. I might just try that


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

! I had the exact same idea! My box just had a.hole in it and I put clay litter in it. He tries digging a den into it bit he ripped the box running around in it. So its in the garage now and the cat peed in it :/


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Cool idea. I use Kleenex boxes as their huts and just replace them periodically. Maybe I will try your idea next!


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

I thought clay litter wasn't good for a quilled friends


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

i only let him play in it for an hour, and he doesn't eat it so it was okay I guess. And he didn't use it as a bathroom either. It was the most dust free stuff.


----------

